# Overclocking



## aseari (14. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute!
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Overclocking?
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben?

Ich möchte mir bald den Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 kaufen. Bei amazon.com steht in den Rezensionen, dass man ihn bis 4x3GHz locker übertakten kann. Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ob das in Ordnung ist und wenn ja, wie man's macht. Auf was muss ich dabei achten? Reicht dieser Kühler dafür aus?

Würdet ihr allgemein sagen, dass die CPU gut ist, oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?

Motherboard soll dieses hier werden. 

Freu mich schon auf eure Tipps =)


Bye,
Aseari


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juni 2008)

Zum Kühler kann ich nix sagen, da scheint der Link kaputt oder falsch kopiert zu sein. Das Mainboard ist OC-fähig.

Was das Thema allgemein betrifft, hier ist ein sehr ausführlicher Guide wie das Overclocking bei Intel-Prozessoren funktioniert. Und einen Q6600 auf 3,0GHz + zu kriegen ist kein Problem. Wenn ich dir einen Rat geben darf, überlege dir doch mal ob die 20,- Euro für den Q6700 nicht sogar noch besser investiert sind, der hat schon von Haus aus einen Multiplikator von 10.


----------



## aseari (14. Juni 2008)

So, Link zum Kühler müsste gefixt sein. War ein http:// zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Q6700 muss ich mal nachschauen.
Dankeschön!

Edit: Ich hab mir den Q6700 mal angeschaut, aber ich denke, dass ich beim 6600 bleibe. 4x3GHz reichen mir (wenns funktioniert). Auch mit weniger wäre ich zufrieden. Und da ich noch in die Schule gehe habe ich auch nicht allzu viel Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (14. Juni 2008)

Wieso eigentlich so ein teures Board?? Fürs Overclocken brauch man nicht sowas überteuertes.


----------



## aseari (15. Juni 2008)

Fürs Overclocking braucht mans nicht unbedingt, aber eventuell möchte ich bald/später mal SLI benutzen.... Und die 4 RAM-Slots brauche ich auch.


----------



## Skoo (15. Juni 2008)

Aber für SLI brauchst du kein 280€ Board, da gibt es viel günstigere Varianten, z.b. die boards mit 650/680/750/780er Chipsatz.
Und 4 Ramslots hat eigentlich jedes Board, mal abgesehen von einigen Billigheimern und Oem-dingern.


----------



## aseari (15. Juni 2008)

Welches kannst du mir denn empfehlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (6. November 2008)

Ich bin's mal wieder...
Hab jetzt ein Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 Mainboard. Dass man damit sehr gut übertakten kann, habe ich schon gesehen und auch ausprobiert. Da ich allerdings 1066MHz RAMs habe, konnte ich bislang nicht übertakten. Jetzt hab ich aber eine Funktion gefunden, mit der man den RAM runtertakten kann. Das hab ich dann auch gemacht und die CPU hochgeschraubt.
Meine CPU ist ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6400. Diese CPU hab ich von 2 x 2,13GHz auf 2 x 2,6GHz übertaktet. Der RAM läuft dabei auf 1048MHz. Die VCore liegt bei 1,424V. 
Jetzt mein eigentliches Problem: Die Temperatur o_O
Everest, CPU-Z, SpeedFan und CoreTemp melden mir während Prime läuft eine Core Temp. von 72-75°C. Ich weiß, dass das ziemlich viel ist... Da ich mir allerdings bald den E8400 kaufen möchte, wollte ich wissen, ob die Temperaturen noch verkraftbar sind, wenn die CPU nur noch maximal ein halbes Jahr laufen soll. Sollte ich vielleicht doch wieder runtertakten? Ausserdem läuft die CPU ja nicht allzu oft unter Volllast bei mir...

Edit: Im Idle liegen die Temps bei ca. 57°C.


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2008)

Was für ein Kühler ist den verbaut? Welche Wärmeleitpaste wurde verwendet. Außerdem brauchst du dich bei einer derart hohen VCore nicht wundern, wenn das Ding zum kochen anfängt. Und da du vor kurzem nicht mal wußtest, daß man den Ram nicht automatisch mit übertakten muss, denn dafür gibt es nun mal den Teiler, würde ich dir erstmal eine ausführliche Lektüre bezüglich des Themas anraten.

Es erscheint mir außerdem mehr als komisch, daß du bei deiner doch sehr moderaten Taktung eine derartige VCore benötigst. War er darunter denn nicht startfähig? Hast du schon mal versucht, die Spannung der NB ganz leicht anzuheben?
Einen 6600er G0-Stepping konnte ich im übrigen auf Anhieb auf 3 Ghz übertakten. Verwendetes Board war ein Gigabyte P35 DS3. Hierfür war nicht mal eine Erhöhung der Spannung notwendig. Temps waren unter Volllast aller vier Kerne nach mehreren Stunden Prime bei höchstens 62°.

Was die Penryns angeht, kann ich E0-Stepping empfehlen. Mein 9550 geht bis 4 Ghz. Habe ihn aber wieder auf eine moderate Taktung von 3,4 Ghz runtergeschraubt. Damit ist er schneller als das derzeitige Spitzenmodell 9770. Alles darüber ist einfach Blödsinn. VCore 1,212 Volt, Northbridge um 0,016 angehoben. PLL-Spannung händisch auf den Standardwert fixiert. Viel mehr war nicht zu machen. Läuft 1A. Temps unter mehrstündiger Volllast aller Kerne max. 59°.


----------



## aseari (6. November 2008)

Kühler ist noch Boxed (-.-). WLP ist die hier. Die VCore wurde vom Board automatisch angehoben. Und den Wert für die Spannung der NB habe ich noch nicht entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuch dann mal, die VCore runterzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Im BIOS hab ich folgende Spannungen gefunden: "DDR2", "PCIE", "(G)MCH (laut Handbuch die NB-Spannung)", "FSB" und die VCore. Nachdem ich jetzt mal die VCore auf 1,35 gesetzt habe und die NB auf +0,025V kam bei Prime sofort ein Fehler.  Jetzt hab ich mal ein bisschen weiter probiert und habe die CPU auf 2848MHz bei einer VCore von 1,4V. Prime läuft zwar erst seit 10 Minuten, hat aber noch keinen Fehler gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Temps liegen bei 67-69°C.
Ich werde mal weiter probieren, was noch so möglich ist (sei es bei niedrigste Spannung oder höchster Clock)...


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2008)

LOL...du bist ganz schon mutig

Macht hier OC mit nem Boxed-Kühler. Und die Spannungen sollte man immer selbst setzen, wenn man OC betreibt. Es gibt Mobos, die das bis zu einem bewissen Takt noch sinnvoll managen, trotzdem sollte man ab einem bestimmten Takt immer selbst Hand anlegen.  

Welche Spannungen kannst du denn so einstellen? Ist ja von Board zu Board verschieden. Zuerst ist es im übrigen immer sinnvoll, den maximalen FSB auszuloten. Du setzt den Multi nach unten, beispielsweise auf 6 und versuchst den FSB Schritt für Schritt anzuheben. Ein hoher Takt erreicht durch kleineren Multi und höheren FSB braucht in der Regel nicht so viel Spannung.

Kannst du die PLL auch einstellen? Wenn ja, fixiere die mal auf den Default-Wert. Fixiere auch deinen PCI-Express Bus auf 100 Mhz. Und kauf dir mal nen ordentlichen Lüfter

Thermalright rockt^^


----------



## Dunedin (6. November 2008)

Soll ich dir den 8400 schon mal in den Warenkorb legen?^^ Denn dauerts nicht so lange bis er geliefert wird...
Reizt ja den Core ganz schön aus übertreibs aber net so^^


----------



## aseari (6. November 2008)

Wenn die CPU zu heiß wird, schaltet sie ja automatisch ab... Hab ich auch schon beim Umbau gehabt XD

Bin jetzt auf 2904MHz mit 1,35V VCore und +0,025V NB. Ab jetzt wird denke ich ein neuer Kühler notwendig (Volllast: 70°C).


----------



## Dunedin (7. November 2008)

Also ich würde auch gerne meinen E7200 übertakten, aber weiss jetzt nicht so richtig wie das funzt. Ich habe ein Programm namens nVidia Performance dort kann man den Takt der Hardware verändern. Ich habe das heute mal versucht und habe die dortige FSB-Uhr von den momentanen 267 Mhz auf 320 verschoben, dann habe ich restartet und nach einer kurzen Zeit (nach Bootvorgang) ist entweder der Bildschrim gefreezt gewesen oder das Bild ist ganz verschwunden.
Achja vCore liegt imo bei 1,08 V. Sollte die die zum Übertakten erhöhen?

Bitte um für einen "Laien" formulierte Antworten^^


----------



## pampam (7. November 2008)

Such mal auf google, da hab ich auch mal ne gute Beschreibung gefunden.
Hast du den FSB mit einem mal so stark angehoben? Du solltest auf jedenfall kleine Schritte machen und dann zwischendurch testen.
Hab keine Ahnung, wie es beim e7200 so läuft aber ich denke, dass 1,08V schon etwas wenig sein könnten.


Dann hätte ich noch ein Problem , zu dem ich (bis jetzt) noch nichts gefunden habe:
Ich kann die vcore nicht ändern. Im Bios steht dort die Zahl (1,3125V) und diese kann ich nur auf "Ignored" ändern.
Mein MB ist das Asus P5KPL, CPU e4500 (@2x2,6Ghz). Jetzt weiß ich halt nicht, ob es bei dem MB überhaupt möglich ist,
oder ob ich einfach nur zu blöd bin, die Einstellung zu finden/ändern.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2008)

Können wir heute abend gerne mal darüber reden, im Moment bin ich auf Arbeit. Aber vorab schon mal eines. Übertaktet wird im Bios und nicht mit irgendwelchen komischen Tools.


----------



## Dunedin (7. November 2008)

Ok Klos dann warte ich noch auf dich^^


----------



## aseari (7. November 2008)

Ach ja, was ich noch vergessen hab:  Was ist eigentlich "PLL"?^^ Hab so eine Funktion im BIOS noch nicht gefunden...

@ Dunedin: Welches Mainboard hast du denn? Im BIOS meines Boards kann ich ganz bequem den CPU Clock einstellen. Auch VCore und andere Sachen kann ich da einstellen.
Was du eventuell beachten musst: Mein MB taktet den RAM ja automatisch mit hoch. Ich hab jetzt 1066MHz-RAM drin. Mein Board kann aber nicht höher. Das heißt, dass ich den RAM immer selber soweit runtertakten musste, damit er vom Board erkannt wird. Dein VCore scheint auch ziemlich niedrig zu sein. Kannst ja mal ein wenig googlen ("e7200 oc vcore" z.B.). Da aber Klos sich mit dem OCen weitaus besser auszukennen scheint, höre besser auf ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und immer die Temps im Auge behalten!


@ pampam:  "I dont think you can change any vcore in p5kpl board, its a mATX mb, a very bad choice of a mb for overclocking. you can do a pin-mod to change the vcore though." Quelle: http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?t=191560
Das stand bei Google.


----------



## Dunedin (7. November 2008)

http://eu.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/P...=44&LanID=4 Kein so ein tolles Mainboard aber es dient dem Zweck^^
Ich weiss man kann das ganze über BIOS machen, aber ich bin immer etwas vorsichtig und lasse mich von einer professionellen Hand führen.

Edit: Ich habe mich mal durch ein paar Foren durchgegoogelt und eine Seite für Overclocking-Freaks hat es geschafft diesen Core von 2,53 Ghz auf über 4 Ghz zu bringen. Natürlich möchte ich es nicht übertreiben, aber so ungefähr 3- 3,2Mhz möchte ich schon erreichen^^


----------



## aseari (7. November 2008)

Kannst am besten das machen, was Klos schon zu mir gesagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke ehrlich gesagt, dass da nicht allzu viel von dem Temperaturen her passieren kann, da der Prozessor ja nen Schutz hat... Der mir wie gesagt auch schon den Arsch gerettet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (shice kühler -.-)

Dieser Guide kann dir da eventuell helfen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich da nicht durchgestiegen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Ich verlass mich der Hinsicht auf die Schutzfunktion von der CPU XD

Laut Google kann dein Board aber auch nicht allzu gut OCen...

Ich kann euch als OC-Board wohl das GA-EP35-DS4 empfehlen. Allerdings hab ich mit anderen OC-Boards auch keine erfahrung und bin selber Neuling in diesem Bereich....


Von daher: Ich übernehme keine Haftung dafür, wenn eure Hardware aufgrund von meinen Tipps geschrottet wird o_O Immer schön vorsichtig dabei sein. Und die Garantie verfällt beim OCen auch!


Edit: Ist "FLL" = "Loadline Calibration" im BIOS?^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2008)

So

Also bei deinem Board würde ich nicht zuviel erwarten. Außerdem gehe ich mal stark davon aus, daß du auch einen Boxed-Kühler verwendest. In diesem Fall wäre ein anderer Kühler angebracht.
Auch hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste bringt oft 4-5°.

Würde nun folgendermaßen vorgehen. Zuerst die nötigen Werkzeuge beschaffen:

- Prime95 zum testen der Stabilität
- CPU-Z und Everest Ultimate downloaden um die Spannungen zu überprüfen
- Coretemp für die Temparaturen

Bevor du irgendetwas machst, solltest du mit Prime einen kleinen Probelauf machen und sehen, wie hoch deine Temps überhaupt im Standardtakt gehen. Wenn die unter Last bereits jetzt schon an die 70° erreichen, würde ich nichts machen. Dann ist ein anderer Kühler und bessere Wärmeleitpaste fällig. 

Wenn das Ergebnis positiv ist, dann solltest du erstmal die Standardspannung von CPU und Northbridge im Normaltakt ermitteln. Diese stellst du dann im Bios manuell ein. PCI-Express auf 100 Mhz fixieren. PCI auf 33,33 Mhz fixieren, falls manuell einstellbar.

FSB um 10er Schritte erhöhen und anschließen testen ob er bootet und wenn er bootet Prime laufen lassen. Das Protokoll auswerten und die Temps dabei überprüfen. Läuft alles stabil, dann den FSB weiter um 10er Schritte erhöhen. Beachte dabei, daß dein Ram mitübertaktet wird. Nach dem du ja erstmal nur die CPU takten möchtest, solltest du den Ram mit den Teiler immer im Standardtakt halten oder etwas unterhalb, um sicher zu stellen, daß er innerhalb der Spezifikation läuft.

Wenn das Ding nicht mehr stabil läuft, dann erhöst du die Spannung. Nimm immer die kleinste mögliche Erhöhung und versuche es erneut. Booten, Prime und Temps. Immer das gleiche Spiel.
Und achte wie gesagt immer auf den Ram. Halte den mit den Teilern immer innerhalb seiner Spec.

Kannst auch gegebenenfalls die Spannung der Northbridge leicht erhöhen. Aber wirklich nur minimal um 0,0irgendwas. Möglichst immer die kleinsten Einheiten. Hier würd ich aber wirklich nur ein oder zweimal erhöhen.

Alles andere würde ich auf Auto lassen, sofern bei dir überhaupt noch was manuell einstellbar ist.

Ließ dir zuvor noch ein paar Threads in diversen Foren durch, damit du weißt, wie hoch du mit deinem 7200er von der Spannung her gehen kannst. Bedenke, daß keine CPU der anderen gleicht. Es dient nur als Richtlinie. Die Standardspannung eines 7200er kenne ich nicht. Würde aber tippen, daß sie ähnlich der großen Modelle anzusetzen ist. Mehr als 1,4 würde ich nicht geben und sogar die sind eigentlich schon zuviel. Aber wie gesagt, ließ dir mal ein paar Übertaktungsversuche mit dem 7200er durch, damit du Richtwerte hast.

Das ist grob das Vorgehen. Alles natürlich auf eigenes Risiko Ich persönlich habe noch nie einen geschrottet. Und auch was den 7200er angeht, habe ich gehört, daß 3 Ghz kein großes Problem sein sollen. Das setzt aber auch ein brauchbares Board vorraus und da scheitert es etwas bei dir. Dummerweise wird bei Intel das Board automatisch mitübertaktet. Dagegen kannst du leider nichts tun.
Du NB ist über den FSB an die CPU angebunden. Das Quad Pumped System von Intel sorgt somit dafür, daß deine NB mit dem vierfachen FSB angesprochen wird. Deswegen wirst du wohl hier an deiner Grenzen stoßen, obwohl die CPU noch weiter könnte.

Ein gutes Mittel, um die maximal mögliche Belastung der NB auszuloten wäre, denn Multiplikator nach unten zu setzen, so das deine CPU trotz Erhöhung des FSB noch im Standardtakt oder sogar darunter läuft. Damit könntest du erstmal die FSB-Wall deiner NB testen.

Das war es erstmal von meiner Seite. Im Internet solltest du noch viele Anleitungen finden, die bei weitem ausführlicher sind. Aber im großen und ganzen war es das erstmal für den Einstieg.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## aseari (7. November 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur "FSB-Wall": Was bringt es einem, diese Grenze zu finden? Ist es dann "nur" einfacher, zu übertakten, oder ist diese Grenze ein wichtiger Teil beim OCen?


----------



## Dunedin (7. November 2008)

1. Also, kA ob das der Boxed-Lüfter ist so ein Coolermaster Teil.

2. Lasse gerade prime laufen auf maximum heat, benutze anstatt core temp speedfan damit kann man des gut überwachen.


----------



## Dunedin (7. November 2008)

So noch was zusätzliches sollte ich den CPU Lüfter vom System regeln lassen oder lass ich da am besten Speedfan laufen?
Kann ich auch ClockGen zum Übertakten nehmen?
Und warum dauert Prime so lange?

Hier halte ich jetzt immer den aktuellen Stand fest

-Also Prime ungefähr 30min laufen lassen. Unter Standardtakt ging die CPU grade mal auf 50°C allerdings lief der Kühler auch nur bei 1200rpm (kA ob des viel ist)

-Problem Nr1 gleich mal schwerwiegend: Finde im BIOS keine Option irgendeinen Takt zu erhöhen -.-


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Über Prime kann man viel diskutieren... Manche sagen, dass ein System erst stabil läuft, wenn es 24 Stunden Prime überstanden hat, manche nenen ihr System nach 2 Stunden Prime stabil.
Fakt ist, dass Prime die CPU voll auslastet und so getestet wird, ob die CPU Rechenfehler verursacht oder nicht. Wenn Prime einen Fehler findet, dann solltest du vorsichtig werden. Manche meinen, dass Prime schon nach 1 Minute einen Fehler meldet, sie aber seit nem halben Jahr ohne Absturz zocken. Das kann man oftmals damit erklären, dass Spiele die CPU nicht voll auslasten.

Zu deinem Problem:
Es kann gut sein, dass dein Mainboard nicht für OCs geeignet ist. Mein altes MB (Asus P5VD2-MX) hatte auch nur eine kleine Funktion zum Übertakten. Mein jetziges MB ist da eine Steigerung von 1000%. Sollte dein MB keine/kaum Übertaktungmöglichkeiten haben, dann kannst du nicht allzu viel OCen...

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ich hab ja mal wieder rumprobiert und getestet und gemacht und getan... Ich bin jetzt mit meinem gammeligen Boxed-Kühler auf 400MHz FSB gekommen. Das sind 3,2GHz. Nach 45 Minuten Prime ist die CoreTemp bei 74°C. VCore ist laut BIOS 1,6XXXV. Laut CPU-Z sind es 1,344V. Die NB ist wie vorher auf +0,025V. Wenn ich jetzt davon lese, dass einige den Core auf 3,2GHz mit Spezialkühler takten, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie es sein kann, dass ich mit meinem Drecksding auch so auf 3,2GHz komme. Oder liegt es einfach daran, dass meine Temps zu hoch sind? Wie viel würde denn ein ordentlicher CPU-Kühler ausmachen (z.B. Scythe Mugen)?

Edit: Nach 1 Stunde Prime ohne Fehler und einer CoreTemp von 74°C gehe ich jetzt pennen. Morgen werd ich mal versuchen, die CPU ein wenig abzukühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zur "FSB-Wall": Was bringt es einem, diese Grenze zu finden? Ist es dann "nur" einfacher, zu übertakten, oder ist diese Grenze ein wichtiger Teil beim OCen?



Bringt erstens mal soviel, um beim wirklichen Übertakten besser sagen zu können, ob die CPU dicht macht, oder die FSB-Wall erreicht ist. Je nachdem kann man dann sein weiteres Feintuning danach richten. Außerdem könnte man auch sagen, daß man einen bestimmten CPU-Takt mit niedrigeren Multi erreichen möchte und dafür den FSB so hoch wie möglich. Vergleicht man zwei Systeme, die beide auf 3 Ghz getaktet wurden, einer z.b. mit FSB von 300 und 10er Mulit, der andere mit einem FSB von 333,33 und 9er Multi, so ist der mit dem 333,33 Mhz FSB natürlich nicht nur schneller, sondern in den meisten Fällen auch mit weniger VCore zufrieden.

Zu Prime95

Hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, daß es nie aufhört^^ Es macht immer weiter. Während du hochtaktest, solltest du einfach nur immer 15 mins laufen lassen und kurz darüber schauen.
Hast du deine Wunschtaktung erreicht, so solltest du das ganze schon mal 4-6 Stunden laufen lassen und anschließend das Protokoll auswerten.

Da kann ich dir leider nicht viel helfen, denn ich kenne das Mainboard nicht persönlich und jedes Bios ist nun mal anders. Was ich dir aber sagen kann ist, daß du es sehr wahrscheinlich erst aktivieren musst, bevor es sichtbar wird. Das ist normalerweise so üblich.

Zur Not könntest höchstens mal paar Bilder machen, falls Gelegenheit dazu da ist, so das ich das Menu sehen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2008)

1,6 VCore? Das ist viel zu hoch. Über 1,4 V würde ich nicht gehen. Das ist das Maximum. Und auch die Temps wären mir ehrlich gesagt zu hoch. Und was meinst du, daß im Bios 1,6 angezeigt werden?
Ich meine, du stellst die im Bios doch selbst ein.

Meinst du mit dem Mugen, was er preislich ausmacht, oder von den Temps. Temps kann ich nicht sagen, hatte den noch nie. Aber ich habe dir meine Werte ja schon gesagt. Ich habe bei einem 3,4 Ghz Quad wohl gemerkt, der produziert ja weit mehr Wärme als ein Dual, nach mehreren Stunden nur 59° als Höchstwert. Also ein ordentlicher Kühler und gute Wärmeleitpaste machen schon viel aus.

Desweieren macht sich auch ein guter Airflow im Gehäuse recht gut.


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Argh, Sorry^^ Hab die 3 davor vergessen xD  Es sind 1,3625V gewesen^^

Jetzt hab ich weiter probiert und bin bei 1,35V angekommen und bin unter Last auf 67°C. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das schon die Untergrenze ist. Ich werd wohl mal noch weiter probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal, dass ich mir dann in den nächsten Tagen noch einen guten Kühler holen werde und dann lass ich den PC mal schön auf 3,2GHz laufen.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2008)

Jop, Kühler macht Sinn. Würde es dann, wenn du so bei 1,375 V angekommen bist, dabei belassen. Damit sollten 3-3,2 Ghz schon möglich sein. Kannst mal nen Auszug schicken, von deinem Bios, was weiß ich, mit Diggi oder so, damit ich mal sehen kann, was du alles an Optionen bezüglich der Optimierung einzelner Spannungen hast?


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Ich bin zur Zeit noch dabei, die niedrigste stabile Spannung rauszufinden... Bin derzeit auf 1,33125V und es läuft nach 20 Minuten Prime immernoch ordentlich auf 66°C.
Aber ich glaub, ich lass das jetzt einfach mal so, weil ich keine großen Temperatureinsparungen mehr hinbekomme.

Fotos folgen dann gleich.


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Hier sind die Fotos von den BIOS-Einstellungen, die ich geändert hab bzw. die die Temp zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mah jetzt noch ein paar Benchmarks und schau dann mal im Prime-Dauertest, was so dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Benchmark-Ergebnisse und alles mögliche andere steht jetzt in meinem Sysprofile. Zu erreichen über die Signatur.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2008)

Also hab mal bisschen nachgelesen, bezüglich deiner CPU und dem verwendeten Mainboard. Einige hatten den mit Boxed-Kühlung auf 3 Ghz am laufen. Der höchste Wert war 3,6 Ghz, allerdings auch schon mit 1,4 V VCore. Du könntest noch etwas mit der Spannung des FSB experimentieren. Würde aber max um 0,2 erhöhen. Vielleicht kannst du da noch etwas optimieren. Mit guter Kühlung sollte schon etwas um die 3-3,2 Ghz machbar sein. Damit hättest das Ding dann fast wieder auf Niveau eines neuen 8400er. Mal abgesehen von den kleinen Optimierungen, an den Befehlssätzen, welche er erfahren hat. Aber soviel an Mehrperformance kam dabei ja auch nicht rum.


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Naja der Unterschied zwischen meinem jetzigen Prozi auf 3,2GHz und nem 8400er auf 3,2GHz ist ja, dass man den 8400er auch noch weiter übertakten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal, dass man mit dem an die 4GHz rankommen könnte. Und bevor ich jetzt noch weiter an meiner jetzigen CPU rumfummel, hol ich mir nächste Woche den Scythe Mugen und siehe zu, dass meine Temperaturen angenehmer für die CPU werden.

Btw: Nach 1 Stunde Prime ist die CPU jetzt 68°C warm. Bislang gabs noch keine Fehler bei Prime.


----------

